# Does van have to be "DOE tested" if it is only used privately?



## dieselhead (6 Apr 2008)

I am considering buy a ford focus van for private use not for work but my question is does the van have to be DOE tested if it is only going to be used as a means of transport not for work? THe guy who owns this van has told me that it doesnt hav to be tested if im going to use it privatly?


----------



## Marianne S (6 Apr 2008)

AFAIK you only have to get a commercial vehicle DOE tested if you want to get it taxed at the preferential tax rate. If you're paying full whack road tax it's like taxing a normal private car


----------



## kgnt (10 Apr 2008)

Marianne S said:


> AFAIK you only have to get a commercial vehicle DOE tested if you want to get it taxed at the preferential tax rate. If you're paying full whack road tax it's like taxing a normal private car



so are you saying to switch from commercial tax rate to private motor tax rate, even though there are only two seats in the van? I rang the motor tax office and they said this was fine (they are happy to take more tax). No problem there. 

But I rang my insurance company said that I would have to switch to a commercial insurance policy because the van was registered as a commercial vehicle. Even though I only want it for private use. Does this make any sense?


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2008)

kgnt said:


> ...
> But I rang my insurance company said that I would have to switch to a commercial insurance policy because the van was registered as a commercial vehicle. Even though I only want it for private use. Does this make any sense?


Yes - the confusion over "car derived vans" continues. The vehicle is a commercial for insurance purposes as it has no rear seats - the space behind the seats is the "commercial" load-carrying space and passengers are not allowed as they are not insured - unless passengers in a vehicle are appropriately seated. That's the reason for the commercial insurance.

Lots of people will now surface and say things like "but I carry my son's football teat in the back of the Transit I use for work" or "my daughter has sat inside the cab of my tractor since she could walk". That may be true, but they are not insured, nor are people who are carried in horse-boxes or on trailers or in caravans while they are being towed.


----------

